# will-o'-the-wisp = φωσφορισμός των βάλτων



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2012)

ignis fatuus = A phosphorescent light that hovers or flits over swampy ground at night, possibly caused by spontaneous combustion of gases emitted by rotting organic matter. Also called _friar's lantern_, _jack-o'-lantern_, Also called _will-o'-the-wisp_, _wisp_.











​


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

> Will O' The Wisp
> Ελληνική Αντιστοιχία: -
> Πνεύματα των βάλτων, της Βρετανικής παράδοσης, που αρέσκονται να μπερδεύουν τους ταξιδιώτες, κάνοντάς τους να χαθούν. Εμφανίζονται σαν φλόγινες μπάλες και αρκετοί πιστεύουν ότι πρόκειται για ψυχές παιδιών που κάνουν αταξίες.


Από τον πολύ έγκυρο νεραϊδόκυκλο :)


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2012)

Τον διάβασα κι εγώ τον Νεραϊδόκυκλο, και έχω να λύσω τον εξής γρίφο: Να μαντέψω πώς μπορεί να το απέδωσε ο μεταφραστής μιας παιδικής ταινίας που δεν έχει βγει ακόμα στους ελληνικούς κινηματογράφους.


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2012)

...
Αυτό δεν είναι γρίφος, μόνο με ονυχοσφραντική ή δαφνοφυλλομαντεία λύνεται.

Για να υπάρχουν, αντιγράφω από το GWord: 
will-o'-the-wisp: φωσφορισμός των βάλτων | (μεταφ.) ασταθές, αβέβαιο πράγμα, φευγαλέο πράγμα, χίμαιρα | ασύλληπτος, ακαθόριστος (άνθρωπος)

Will O' the Wisp - Steve Howe






Miles away... πάω να διαβάσω τον καφέ.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 9, 2012)

Εγώ πάντως σε μετάφραση ενός παιδικού βιβλίου γνώσεων ("365 ερωτήσεις και απαντήσεις", εκδόσεις Susaeta) το απέδωσα "φωσφορισμός των βάλτων".


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 9, 2012)

Μαντεύω ότι ο μεταφραστής θα το έχει αποδώσει "πνεύματα των βάλτων" ή κάτι παρεμφερές, επειδή δεν είναι ταινία γνώσεων, αλλά κινουμένων σχεδίων -- και σύμφωνα με την υπόθεση που διαβάζω στο ίντερνετ, αυτά τα πνεύματα οδηγούν την πρωταγωνίστρια. Το πρόβλημα είναι η ονυχοσφραντική, όταν σου τη ζητούν ως βασικό στοιχείο της μετάφρασής σου.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 9, 2012)

Δεν έχεις τροπο να βρεις τον μεταφραστή ή την εταιρεία ή κάποιον τέλος πάντων να σου πει πώς το απέδωσε;


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

AoratiMelani said:


> Δεν έχεις τροπο να βρεις τον μεταφραστή ή την εταιρεία ή κάποιον τέλος πάντων να σου πει πώς το απέδωσε;



Όντως.
Αλλά πέρα απ' αυτό, για μελλοντική ίσως χρήση δες κι εδώ. Το λαμπηδόνα μήπως θα σου (μας) έκανε; Γιατί το τελώνιο είναι άλλο πράγμα.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

Τα «πνεύματα των βάλτων» είναι δική τους απόδοση, δεν πατά πουθενά, δεν θυμίζει «φώτα των βάλτων». Είχα προτείνει κάπου το «τρελοφωτιές» σαν νεολογισμό, αφού αποδίδει το λατινικό _ignis fatuus_ και το γαλλικό _feu follet_. Πλήρης κατάλογος γνωστών αποδόσεων και νέων προτάσεων εκεί.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Τα «πνεύματα των βάλτων» είναι δική τους απόδοση, δεν πατά πουθενά, δεν θυμίζει «φώτα των βάλτων». Είχα προτείνει κάπου το «τρελοφωτιές» σαν νεολογισμό, αφού αποδίδει το λατινικό _ignis fatuus_ και το γαλλικό _feu follet_. Πλήρης κατάλογος γνωστών αποδόσεων και νέων προτάσεων εκεί.



Ναι αλλά το λαμπηδόνα εμένα μ' άρεσε πιο πολύ :twit::twit:


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

Η _λαμπηδόνα_ είναι μια λέξη που θα ήθελα να δουλέψω στο ελληνοαγγλικό της, αφού δω καλά καλά πώς χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά.


----------



## MelidonisM (Jul 9, 2012)

ξωτικόφωτα, ξώφωτα, (ghost lights)

δαιμονικές λαμπηδόνες/ ξώφωτα των βάλτων


----------



## Hellegennes (Jul 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> Όντως.
> Αλλά πέρα απ' αυτό, για μελλοντική ίσως χρήση δες κι εδώ. Το λαμπηδόνα μήπως θα σου (μας) έκανε; Γιατί το τελώνιο είναι άλλο πράγμα.



Θα το πάω ένα βήμα παραπέρα και θα τολμήσω να πω *λαμπυρίδια* και *φωσφοριδόνια* (αν κι αυτό μοιάζει για μποζόνιο).

Επειδή αισθάνομαι adventurous σήμερα, θα αποτολμήσω και τον συμφυρμό _*τελμώνια*_ (τέλμα+τελώνια), πιθανώς με κάποιον χαρακτηρισμό (φωτοφόρα τελμώνια, εωσφόρα, λαμπυρίζοντα, φωτεινά, αυτόφωτα, φωσφορίζοντα, κτλ).


----------



## Cadmian (Jul 9, 2012)

Σε παλιά μετάφραση βιβλίου του Στίβεν Κινγκ (το Αυτό) υπήρχαν τα _νεκρόφωτα_.


----------



## nickel (Jul 9, 2012)

Και, ενώ η Αλεξάνδρα προσπαθεί να φανταστεί ποιο λεξικό άνοιξε ο μεταφραστής και ποια απόδοση απ' όλες μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησε, οι νεολογισμοί πέφτουν με τη χαρά μποζονίων που μόλις ανακάλυψαν τις θαυμαστές τους ιδιότητες...


Σε απάντηση του αποκάτω μηνύματος και για να μην κυκλοφορήσει βρόμα για τους τρόπους που αβγατίζω τον αριθμό των μηνυμάτων μου:
:angel:


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Και, ενώ η Αλεξάνδρα προσπαθεί να φανταστεί ποιο λεξικό άνοιξε ο μεταφραστής και ποια απόδοση απ' όλες μπορεί να χρησιμοποίησε, οι νεολογισμοί πέφτουν με τη χαρά μποζονίων που μόλις ανακάλυψαν τις θαυμαστές τους ιδιότητες...



You're not just being a wet blanket now, are you? Do you really like raining on our parade? Huh? Do ya? :devil::twit:


----------



## SBE (Jul 9, 2012)

Για να παίξω τον ρόλο του Μήτσου, χωρίς να ξέρω τι σόι φαινόμενο είναι, η λέξη φωσφορισμός δεν θα με έκανε να τρέχω στα λεξικά.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 9, 2012)

Τσκ τσκ τσκ! Φωσφοροατμίδα, στην ελληνική μετάφραση της Ιστορίας Χωρίς Τέλος του Έντε, η μικροσκοπική will o' the wisp με το όνομα Blubb.

_The beginning of the novel as well as the film introduces a travelling party consisting of messengers: Gluckuk (Ückück in German), a tiny man (Winzling) riding a racing snail (in the film he is called Teeny Weeny and portrayed by Deep Roy), a Nighthob (Nachtalb) by the name of Whooshwoozool (Wúschwusul) who rides on a bat, Pyornkrachzark (Pjörnrachzarck), a Rockbiter riding a stone vehicle, and Blubb, a will-o'-the-wisp. _

Έντιτ: διάβασα το βιβλίο αυτό κάπου στα 14, κι από τότε η λέξη "φωσφοροατμίδα" μου φαίνεται λογικότατη. Και πραγματικά μου κάνει εντύπωση που δεν βρίσκω αποτελέσματα στο νέτι.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Τσκ τσκ τσκ! Φωσφοροατμίδα, στην ελληνική μετάφραση της Ιστορίας Χωρίς Τέλος του Έντε, η μικροσκοπική will o' the wisp με το όνομα Blubb.



Να πω την αμαρτία μου, απ' όλα εκείνα τα πλάσματα, μόνο τον Φούχουρ, τον Καλότυχο Λευκοδράκοντα έχει συγκρατήσει η αδύναμη πλέον μνήμη μου. Αν σκεφτείς ότι πάνε και κάτι δεκαετίες που τη διάβασα...  :s

Εδιτ: Και κοίτα τώρα εδώ πώς τη λέει!  (πάτα Εμφάνιση Πλοκής)!
Ε, μάλλον γι' αυτό δεν τη βρίσκεις όπως τη θυμάσαι.
Αμάν, έγινε κι άλλη μετάφραση;


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 9, 2012)

Ε, ναι, ωραίος ο Φούχουρ! :)


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

nickel said:


> Η _λαμπηδόνα_ είναι μια λέξη που θα ήθελα να δουλέψω στο ελληνοαγγλικό της, αφού δω καλά καλά πώς χρησιμοποιείται στα ελληνικά.





> Εδιτ: Και κοίτα τώρα εδώ πώς τη λέει! (πάτα Εμφάνιση Πλοκής)!



Ορίστε, λοιπόν!


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 9, 2012)

bernardina said:


> ...
> Εδιτ: Και κοίτα τώρα εδώ πώς τη λέει!  (πάτα Εμφάνιση Πλοκής)!
> Ε, μάλλον γι' αυτό δεν τη βρίσκεις όπως τη θυμάσαι.
> Αμάν, έγινε κι άλλη μετάφραση;



Μπέρνι, πού αναφέρεσαι; Άμα λες για τη Λαμπηδόνα, δεν αναφέρεται στη συμπαθεστάτη will o' the wisp, αλλά στο μενταγιόν της αυτοκράτειρας που ήταν το σύμβολο του κόσμου της ονειροφαντασίας. Πάντως ίσως όντως έχει γίνει κι άλλη μετάφραση, γιατί βλέπω μικροαλλαγές. Εκτός αν δεν τα γράφει καλά ο γράφοντας. Πχ. στάνταρ ο μικρός πρασινόδερμος ήταν ο Ατρέγιου, κι όχι ο Αρτέγιο, και η παρνάρχαια χελώνα ήταν η Μόρλα, και όχι η Μόλα. Κτλ.


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

oliver_twisted said:


> Μπέρνι, πού αναφέρεσαι; Άμα λες για τη Λαμπηδόνα, δεν αναφέρεται στη συμπαθεστάτη will o' the wisp, αλλά στο μεταγιόν της αυτοκράτειρας που ήταν το σύμβολο του κόσμου της ονειροφαντασίας. Πάντως ίσως όντως έχει γίνει κι άλλη μετάφραση, γιατί βλέπω μικροαλλαγές. Εκτός αν δεν τα γράφει καλά ο γράφοντας. Πχ. στάνταρ ο μικρός πρασινόδερμος ήταν ο Ατρέγιου, κι όχι ο Αρτέγιο, και η παρνάρχαια χελώνα ήταν η Μόρλα, και όχι η Μόλα. Κτλ.



Αν έχεις δίκιο (που δεν το αμφισβητώ καθόλου) πρόκειται για τρομερή σύμπτωση, ε; mg: 
(Πάντως, κι εγώ Ατρέγιου τον θυμάμαι τώρα που τα ξαναδιαβάζω όλα. Omg πόσα πράγματα έχω ξεχάσει...  )


----------



## daeman (Jul 9, 2012)

Χαρ χαρ, ο Φούχουρ γουργουρίζει χουζουρεύοντας ενώ ο Ατρέγιου τον χαζεύει. Unendliche diese Geschichte, δυο ταινίες το έκαναν το βιβλίο. Τα έχω πρόσφατα γιατί το διαβάζουν και τις βλέπουν τα παιδιά. Χουρ χουρ.

«Ήταν μια φωτεινή μπαλίτσα, όχι μεγαλύτερη από ένα παιδικό τόπι. Προχωρούσε κάνοντας μεγάλους πήδους. Κάθε τόσο άγγιζε τη γη κι ύστερα πάλι κρεμιόταν στο κενό. Αλλά το φωτάκι αυτό δεν ήταν μπάλα. Ήταν μια περιπλανώμενη φωσφοροατμίδα, που είχε χάσει το δρόμο της. Κι αυτό είναι κάτι που σπάνια συμβαίνει, ακόμα και στη χώρα Ονειροφαντασία. Συνήθως αυτές οι περιπλανώμενες φωσφοροατμίδες κάνουν τους άλλους [τους Λεξιλόγους, τώρα] να χάνουν το δρόμο τους και να περιπλανιώνται.» Η Μπλουμπ.

«Το όνομα του φυλαχτού το ξέραν όλοι. Λεγόταν ΛΑΜΠΗΔΟΝΑ. Αλλά πολλοί, που δίσταζαν να το προφέρουν με τ' όνομά του, το λέγανε μόνο "κόσμημα", "φυλαχτό" ή και μόνο "λάμψη".»

_Ιστορία χωρίς τέλος_, Μίχαελ Έντε (_Die Unendliche Geschichte_, Michael Ende), Μτφ. Ρένα Καρθαίου και Λίζα Λάμπρου. 
Εκδ. Ψυχογιός, 1985

Μόμο, για πού το 'βαλες; Μη φοβάσαι, δεν έχει γκρίζους κυρίους εδώ, συνήθως.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 9, 2012)

Το κόσμημα μεταφράστηκε Λαμπηδόνα, για να αποδώσει τη χρυσαφένια λάμψη του αγγλικού και γερμανικού AURYN (γραμμένο έτσι πάντα, κεφαλαία, και χωρίς άρθρο "the" στην αγγλική έκδοση).

Έντιτ: Μπράβο, Δαεμάνε! Και πραγματικά, όπως είπα και παραπάνω, θεωρώ τη φωσφοροατμίδα πολύ πετυχημένη απόδοση!


----------



## bernardina (Jul 9, 2012)

:up: richtig

Άρα το #21 διαγράφεται. ;)


----------



## nickel (Jul 10, 2012)

Εξακολουθώ να πιστεύω (από το 1973) ότι ο «*φωσφορισμός των βάλτων*» είναι η πιο εκφραστική απόδοση. 

Ο όρος «*ατμίδες των βάλτων*» που υπάρχει σε κάποια γαλλικά λεξικά δεν είναι ακριβής. Είναι καλός για τις φουμαρόλες, τις ηφαιστιακές ατμίδες (σχισμές στην επιφάνεια της γης από τις οποίες εκλύονται ηφαιστειακά αέρια). (Ξέρω, νιώθετε τον πειρασμό να κάνετε λογοπαίγνια με τις φουμαρόλες.) (Και όχι, δεν μ’ αρέσουν οι *φωσφοροατμίδες*, έστω κι αν καταστρέφω παιδικούς γλωσσικούς πύργους.)

Τα «*τελώνια*» (για το jack o’lantern) έχουν να κάνουν περισσότερο με το St Elmo’s fire (τα φώτα των Διόσκουρων) που βλέπουν οι ναυτικοί στα κατάρτια. Άλλωστε, τα τελώνια είναι, πρώτα απ' όλα, μοχθηρά πνεύματα και δεν αντιστοιχούν στο will-o’-the-wisp, που περισσότερο σε ξελογιάζει.

Μπορούμε να χρησιμοποιήσουμε λέξεις που σημαίνουν λάμψη, π.χ. *λαμπηδόνα, λαμπύρισμα, σελάγισμα*, αλλά ο *φωσφορισμός* παραμένει ακριβέστερος.

Όμως ο _φωσφορισμός_ δεν έχει την ποιητικότητα που έχει το _will-ο’-the-wisp_, με την παρήχησή του και τη λαϊκή του καταγωγή. Είμαι σίγουρος ότι, έτσι διαδεδομένο που είναι στα αγγλικά, θα έχει μεταφραστεί με πολλούς τρόπους, π.χ. *νεκρόφωτα* (από φωσφορισμό σε νεκροταφείο, μάλλον). Από τους νεολογισμούς, έχουμε τις *τρελοφωτιές*, τα *ξωτικόφωτα*, θα προσθέσω και *νεραϊδοφωτιές* (αλλά όχι _νεραϊδόφωτα_, γιατί θα αντιστοιχούσε στα fairy lights). Νομίζω ότι ο μεταφραστής που θα καταλήξει εδώ, όλο και κάτι θα βρει να κάνει τη δουλειά του.


----------



## oliver_twisted (Jul 10, 2012)

nickel said:


> ...(Και όχι, δεν μ’ αρέσουν οι *φωσφοροατμίδες*, έστω κι αν καταστρέφω παιδικούς γλωσσικούς πύργους.)



Καλά, μην αγχώνεσαι, οι παιδικοί οι πύργοι δεν γκρεμίζονται τόσο εύκολα! Άμα και ριζώσουνε θεριεύουνε σαν τα πλατάνια!


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2012)

Η ονυχοσφραντική έληξε σήμερα που ήρθε στα χέρια μου το σενάριο της μεταγλώττισης της ταινίας: Έχει αποδοθεί "ξωτικά του δάσους".


----------



## bernardina (Jul 10, 2012)

Ώδινεν όρος...


----------



## Alexandra (Jul 10, 2012)

Δεν πειράζει, εδώ έχουν πέσει καταπληκτικές προτάσεις που μπορούν να είναι χρήσιμες σε κάποιους. Δυστυχώς αποδεικνύεται ότι πολλοί συνάδελφοι αποφεύγουν το brainstorming και προτιμούν τους αυτοσχεδιασμούς.


----------



## AoratiMelani (Jul 10, 2012)

Alexandra said:


> Δεν πειράζει, εδώ έχουν πέσει καταπληκτικές προτάσεις που μπορούν να είναι χρήσιμες σε κάποιους.


Πράγματι. Αυτό είναι το ωραίο με αυτά τα νήματα.

Παρεμπιπτόντως, ας αναφέρουμε και την ισπανική ονομασία του φαινομένου: fuego fatuo.


----------

